# Compak K6 from spain around £70 delivered



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

just bought one of these and awaiting delivery with some suspicion . This is the second one being sold . Perhaps someone else will take a punt ??

http://www.ebay.es/itm/Molinillo-de-Cafe-marca-Compak-/252096133140?hash=item3ab219b814


----------



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)

K6 or K3?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The label says K 6 The heading says CAN NOT SHIP TO UK. ??


----------



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

He will ship for 35 euro . He only charged me 24 euro . Because these overseas sellers say they do not ship to the uk ,it always pays to ask first .They can only say no .In my experience ,over 80% will ship .


----------



## DrUsagi (Feb 23, 2015)

One will go to Poland. My colleague form Polish forum got it.


----------



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)

Foutje!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

@3aan said:


> False!


why?


----------



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)

Foutje!


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

You said False, Dave was asking why?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Yes why have you said false? Seems like a strange statrment to

Make


----------



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

Here she Is !! (Champagne colour has to be a she ) Burrs in good shape and no serious faults .A real bargain for £70


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Total bargain


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

frederickaj said:


> Here she Is !! (Champagne colour has to be a she ) Burrs in good shape and no serious faults
> 
> .A real bargain for £70


hmmm - very interested myself

''no serious faults''...........was that a generalisation, or have you found some 'minor' ones....?


----------



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

It does tend to spew a little of the grinds outside the basket !!! GRRRRRR ?????


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Get one of those dosing ring \ funnel things i've seen people use,, that should help the grinds from going astray.

Great purchase you made


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

You can get a 3d printed funnel - check the sales thread. Not as big as that picture but they work well


----------



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

Mine arrived today . Had about !/2 pound of coffee in the box but the grinder was very clean . Now working fine but I need to bodge up a short hopper .


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

They do look quite big


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> They do look quite big


If you're talking about the funnel, I don't think they're as flared. Here is one, Jet printed for me








If you're talking hopper then I didn't see it but guess you're right


----------



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

Just for now I cut the base off a plastic cup and single dosed . The retention is less than 1grm ,unbelievable !!!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

It just gets better !

When I said "They do look quite big" I was referring to the grinder, it dwarfs the eureka mignon in the background.

But also , yes, the dosing funnel i posted a photo of was one of the larger ones i have seen. They come in a variety of sizes off the shelf


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> It just gets better !
> 
> When I said "They do look quite big" I was referring to the grinder, it dwarfs the eureka mignon in the background


It's not quite as big as a mignon, it's an isomac grinder.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I bow to your superior knowledge and damn my glasses


----------



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

Great tasting coffee but not much "crema " with my Sumatran beans . Is this a good or bad thing and does it suggest I need new burrs ?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

frederickaj said:


> Great tasting coffee but not much "crema " with my Sumatran beans . Is this a good or bad thing and does it suggest I need new burrs ?


Tastes good is good ....

Crema will differentiate between different roasts styles - types of bean and how fresh a bean is . Wouldn't per se say it indicates you need new burrs


----------



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

Sorry , Both get on the Dunces step . It is a Nemox Lux converted to stepless grinding !!!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

frederickaj said:


> Sorry , Both get on the Dunces step . It is a Nemox Lux converted to stepless grinding !!!


i stand corrected! all pretty useless though


----------



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

Any feedback from Poland ????


----------



## DrUsagi (Feb 23, 2015)

Received, cleaned, na working like new. You can see the pic on the Polish forum forum.wszystkookawie.pl/index.php?topic=49.msg53663.msg#53663


----------



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

Sorry but I cannot find the grinder using that link !


----------



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

Did you fit new burrs ?


----------



## DrUsagi (Feb 23, 2015)

Nope. Burrs are sharp


----------



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

I bought a rubber bung to fit and drilled a hole to take a small ascaso hopper


----------



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

I need to post that my Compak k6 is now delivering really tasty brews . The modified hopper is a B**ch when it comes to cleaning though !!!


----------

